# Hearthstone Tournament



## Pantheros (Feb 7, 2014)

so, before i get started, this thread is to find out how many people are up to this, if we get enough people (about 6-8 minimum) we can make this happen. i will edit this depending on the circumsdances.

and just a reminder this is* FREE-TO-PLAY* and only takes up 2GB and also doesnt require much from your rig... it is a card game after all.

*so, to start off, we will be using the 3 deck rule:*

1. each player has 3 decks, each of a different class
2. both playes pick one of their 3 chosen decks and duel
3. the winner of that game keeps his deck
4. the loser of the game selects an uneused deck
5. a player cannot chose a new oponent until he has defeated his curent oponent by rendering all of his decks uneusable
6. once your oponent is deafeted you will be matched up with a new one and will be able to use all of your 3 decks again

*OTHER RULES (subject to change) :*
7. max 4 murlocks
8. max 2 giants (only 1 molten)
9. the deck must be made by you
10 you may use tier lists and guides to build better decks
11. max 2 legendarys
skype/recourding/screenshoting would also be great 

*AND SO IT ENDS!
*
thanks everyone! hope you all had fun!







*players: *
Alastair Snowpaw (Riomata# 1626) - US
Pantheros (frostydragon#1651) -EU
Raptros (Raptros#2714) - EU
Broggles (Broggles#2643) - EU
Punnchy (punnchy#1864) - US
Kitsune cross (Kitsune#1848) - US
Kosdu (waya#??) - US
KikibombonZ  (kikibombon#2547) - EU


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 7, 2014)

Hmm, seems a bit complicated, also why would you prevent anyone from using a certain deck type?


----------



## Pantheros (Feb 8, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> Hmm, seems a bit complicated, also why would you prevent anyone from using a certain deck type?


fixed it


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 8, 2014)

how about instead of limiting deck types you could try to limit legendaries maybe?
also i would join, though i do have an issue occasionally of my wifi stopping to work and disconecting X.X


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 8, 2014)

Remember that EU people can't play with US players at the moment, unless EU members have a US battlenet account or vice versa.


----------



## Pantheros (Feb 9, 2014)

Raptros said:


> Remember that EU people can't play with US players at the moment, unless EU members have a US battlenet account or vice versa.


damn, i geus i will have to look up when EU can duel US
in the mean time, signing up for this is still available, ill make a new thread or something when its actualy starting, considering we have enough players


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 9, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> damn, i geus i will have to look up when EU can duel US
> in the mean time, signing up for this is still available, ill make a new thread or something when its actualy starting, considering we have enough players


It might be worth having two separate tournaments for EU and US. Just ask what region account the person has.

Raptros - EU.


----------



## Pantheros (Feb 9, 2014)

Raptros said:


> It might be worth having two separate tournaments for EU and US. Just ask what region account the person has.
> 
> Raptros - EU.


fair enough, and i geus that means you're in :3


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 9, 2014)

Welp i'm in US.
Riomata is my hearthstone tag.


----------



## Broggles (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm not the best player ever, but it sounds like fun ^^

Broggles - EU


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 9, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Welp i'm in US.
> Riomata is my hearthstone tag.



It's not calling that a valid battle tag...? Mine's punnchy


----------



## Broggles (Feb 10, 2014)

Can't seem to get any of the battle tags to work :/


----------



## Pantheros (Feb 10, 2014)

Broggles said:


> Can't seem to get any of the battle tags to work :/


whelp, i though this would be the case
you need to do it like this *frostydragon#1651*


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 10, 2014)

what's with the numbers? I don't have numbers by my name or a hash tag


----------



## Pantheros (Feb 10, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> what's with the numbers? I don't have numbers by my name or a hash tag


you go into the heartstone game client and you open your friends list and it should all be there on the top right corner of the list
 if thats not the case, we should be able to add you without them


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 10, 2014)

ID: Raptros#2714


----------



## Broggles (Feb 10, 2014)

http://puu.sh/6Rd9n.jpg

Hopefully this worked.

So to add me you would have to put  Broggles#2643

So, add the numbers to the list at the top I guess?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 10, 2014)

Count me in!


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 10, 2014)

Okay apparently I'm punnchy#1864


----------



## Pantheros (Feb 11, 2014)

Broggles said:


> http://puu.sh/6Rd9n.jpg
> 
> Hopefully this worked.
> 
> ...



Yep

btw guys, i need more info from some of you, look at the question marks on the players list


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 11, 2014)

is everyone but me an puunchy in the EU because both of us are US.


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 11, 2014)

I'll give it a shot, I'm pretty good at Magic and like the Warcraft universe.<br>
<br>
I'd be in US, I will install tonight. After Pencak Silat <br>
<br>
bober351 on steam.

Edit:

Genius me. It's not on steam.
I lost my old battlenet account (with starcraft dos and WoW due to hackers).

So I am Waya. My skype is also Kosdu_Waya for the game.

Gunna practice dis shit


----------



## Pantheros (Feb 14, 2014)

ok, so it seems that this is as many people as we're going to get, so im going to wrap up the details and we can begin the tournament!


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 14, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> ok, so it seems that this is as many people as we're going to get, so im going to wrap up the details and we can begin the tournament!



I'll get my # once we decide on a date.

My Ozymandae rogue deck is sweet.


----------



## Pantheros (Feb 14, 2014)

Kosdu said:


> I'll get my # once we decide on a date.
> 
> My Ozymandae rogue deck is sweet.


the date will be decided by the two pared players, so they can pick out a day when they are both free, same for every pair.
but no longer until a set date so we dont take forever


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 14, 2014)

is there a legendary limit?


----------



## Pantheros (Feb 15, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> is there a legendary limit?


i think 2 would be fair


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 15, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> is everyone but me an puunchy in the EU because both of us are US.



I'm not sure, lol.


----------



## Roestig (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm confused at how we do this tournament thing. 
I don't think I'm processing the rules properly enough to understand them, I'm going to keep rereading until I figure it out. 
I'm still new to Hearthstone, still trying to figure it out and level my dudes and figure out the deck building thing. 

I haven't played a card game since first gen pokemon on the gameboy colour. o-o


----------



## Pantheros (Feb 15, 2014)

Roestig said:


> I'm confused at how we do this tournament thing.
> I don't think I'm processing the rules properly enough to understand them, I'm going to keep rereading until I figure it out.
> I'm still new to Hearthstone, still trying to figure it out and level my dudes and figure out the deck building thing.
> 
> I haven't played a card game since first gen pokemon on the gameboy colour. o-o



here is a great exaple of the 3 decks duel in action

and since you're new the card restrictions shouldnt realy apply to you, since you dont have that many cards right now
so you're in or no?


----------



## KikibombonZ (Feb 15, 2014)

*Kikibombon #2547 EU*

This should be fun!


----------



## Pantheros (Feb 15, 2014)

the pairing begins rights now! going too pull them out of my hat, and update the heartstone picture in the main post of this thread with a bracket!


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 15, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> the pairing begins rights now! going too pull them out of my hat, and update the heartstone picture in the main post of this thread with a bracket!



Sounds wonderful, this should be very enjoyable. I'm going to whip up a third deck now.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 15, 2014)

I, for one, will be recording all of my matches. Whether or not my mic audio will be recorded depends on what I feel like doing. XD


----------



## Pantheros (Feb 15, 2014)

so it begins! post sceenshots and links to videos if you can!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 16, 2014)

I won the set but i forgot to take screen caps of two of the matches but here's one of them.
he won first with his rouge against my warrior, and i won the next 3 with my druid.


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 16, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> I won the set but i forgot to take screen caps of two of the matches but here's one of them.
> he won first with his rouge against my warrior, and i won the next 3 with my druid.



I can vouch for his utter victory xD

He did wonderfully.


----------



## Pantheros (Feb 17, 2014)

Kosdu said:


> I can vouch for his utter victory xD
> 
> He did wonderfully.


awesome! sounds like you guys had fun!
ill update the bracket and snowpaw can get ready for a new oponent :3


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 17, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> awesome! sounds like you guys had fun!
> ill update the bracket and snowpaw can get ready for a new oponent :3



can i adjust my decks in anyway or make new ones?


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 17, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> can i adjust my decks in anyway or make new ones?


From my interpretation rule 6, probably not (this is also pretty much the same format as the Polaris hearthstone tournament where they were only allowed to use the 3 decks they made before the tournament started for the whole tournament).


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 17, 2014)

okay just making sure. but yea i'm ready for the next one X3


----------



## Sonlir (Feb 17, 2014)

if you should ever start a new hearthstone tourney feel free to hit me up, I got a deck of rage a deck of overload and a deck of paladin goodness ready.


----------



## Pantheros (Feb 18, 2014)

Sonlir said:


> if you should ever start a new hearthstone tourney feel free to hit me up, I got a deck of rage a deck of overload and a deck of paladin goodness ready.


i will totaly make another one once the game is out of beta
though we will have to wait a mounth because people need cards


----------



## Pantheros (Feb 18, 2014)

heres mine and kikibombonZ matches :3  (kikis perspective, ill upload full matches when i can)


----------



## Pantheros (Feb 20, 2014)

we need to hurry up dudes, only 3,5 days left until the original deadline of the first matches!
im not realy keen on extending it...


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 20, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> we need to hurry up dudes, only 3,5 days left until the original deadline of the first matches!
> im not realy keen on extending it...


Broggles hasn't logged into FAF since the 16th, same on battlenet.


----------



## Pantheros (Feb 20, 2014)

Raptros said:


> Broggles hasn't logged into FAF since the 16th, same on battlenet.


whell if he wont log on until the 23, i might have to consider disqualification
though you will have to agree on that for me to do it, raptros


----------



## Pantheros (Feb 22, 2014)

due to lazyness, im extending the first part of the tournament
one more week.... if you cant duel in that time you're disqualified


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 23, 2014)

amke sure to message their profile stuff


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 25, 2014)

I'll go ahead and forfeit, cause I don't have time to schedule something like this, due to life and shit.


----------



## Pantheros (Feb 26, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> I'll go ahead and forfeit, cause I don't have time to schedule something like this, due to life and shit.


damn... well i hope kitsune or broggles dont both dont forfeit


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 26, 2014)

I apologize, this weekend i con and I haven't found much time to game things to where I would feel comfortable enough playing a tournament...


----------



## DarrylWolf (Feb 27, 2014)

I was hoping that nobody would forfeit and that the US champion and the European champion would play each other and I'd be cheering on the USA in a game I don't even care about most of the time. Just like curling in the Winter Olympics.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 27, 2014)

well there's the issue of the us and the EU not being able to play each which is the reason for the serperation in the first place Xp


----------



## DarrylWolf (Feb 27, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> well there's the issue of the us and the EU not being able to play each which is the reason for the serperation in the first place Xp



And FA is awful for setting up tournaments- we were supposed to have a chess tournament two months ago.


----------



## Pantheros (Feb 28, 2014)

DarrylWolf said:


> And FA is awful for setting up tournaments- we were supposed to have a chess tournament two months ago.


its not FAF its the individual who is organizing it, and im trying my best here


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 28, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> its not FAF its the individual who is organizing it, and im trying my best here


And if people decide to show up *cough* *cough*.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 28, 2014)

DarrylWolf said:


> And FA is awful for setting up tournaments- we were supposed to have a chess tournament two months ago.



oh yea, sorry about that :s


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 2, 2014)

GAME DONE!

VIDEO - http://youtu.be/uYx_Mtb8loU

[video=youtube_share;uYx_Mtb8loU]http://youtu.be/uYx_Mtb8loU[/video]

Score (mouse over - 



Spoiler



RAPTROS 2-3 BROGGLES


----------



## Pantheros (Mar 2, 2014)

so with the first matches finished (kinda), the finale begins!
2 weeks! until the 16th!
kitsune vs alastair!
pantheros vs broggles!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 2, 2014)

If I knew this was a thing I'd totally have joined.

Battle tag is Mentova#1962 if I recall, if anyone wants to play. I'm on the US server.


----------



## Pantheros (Mar 2, 2014)

Mentova said:


> If I knew this was a thing I'd totally have joined.
> 
> Battle tag is Mentova#1962 if I recall, if anyone wants to play. I'm on the US server.


there will a heartstone tournament V2.0 dont you worry!
ill be having some backup from raptros when organizing it


----------



## Pantheros (Mar 9, 2014)

and there goes FAF's first heartstone tournament! GG, well played!
i will be posting some screenshots (video screwed up), and alastair should post some screenshots aswhell 
expect another tournament after the games full release!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 9, 2014)

http://oi57.tinypic.com/w8tjt4.jpg

http://oi61.tinypic.com/izxoq1.jpg

there's my screen shots. those were good games :3


----------



## Pantheros (Mar 10, 2014)

here are my screenshots, and yeah... i geus that it!
 it was very fun, though im sad my audio didnt recourd :C


----------



## Pantheros (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## KyaineDraconix (Mar 24, 2014)

Will their be another tournament? Add Kyainedraconix@outlook.com so I have some furs to play with. I just downloaded the game and its awesome.


----------

